# Savings or Lifestyle?



## douglowell (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm curious why most ex-pats have moved to Mexico. Is it primarily because of the savings over living in the US or Canada or Europe? Or is it the lifestyle that motivates you? 

I was first motivated to consider retiring to Mexico because of the lower cost of living. (I am woefully unprepared for retirement, savings-wise, yet I do have significant equity in my home.) Having read 5 books on the subject, I'm wondering if the savings are truly significant, or if it's really more about the friendly, stress-free way of life.

Muchas gracias for your comments.

Doug


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You didn't mention weather which is a big thing for me from Washington State. Cost of living will depend on your life style and what you think you need. I don't go out alot, cook in house most of the time and just about everything is cheaper here except electricity. Nice 3 brdrm 2 bath house a block from the beach for less than $400. I feel no need to buy at the moment.

Mexico is NOT stress free but it has a lot fewer rules and regs. Plus you are a stranger in a strange land and thus have an excuse not to conform as much as if you were back home. Even with the obvious language and cultural differences, I find Mexicans more open than the average person on the street up north.

My Mexico Web
Sparks Mexico


----------



## Just Visiting (Feb 28, 2008)

What about the corrupt government and police and "nacro-insurgency" I hear so much about?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just Visiting said:


> What about the corrupt government and police and "nacro-insurgency" I hear so much about?


Just wait until you live outside the US for a while and hear the stories about that place!! 

I lived in Germany when they had those incidents of tourists in rental cars getting held up and shot. (Figure the Germans would resist!) It got to be a joke that vacations in the US were cheap, since you only needed a one-way ticket.

The US is well known for its dangerous weather (tornados, hurricanes, blizzards), guns, nutty religious fanatics (think Waco), high school massacres and aggressive drivers in monstrous SUVs. Why on earth would anyone want to immigrate there? (Never mind the international feeling about "corrupt government", health care only for the rich and all the druggies shooting up in the streets of the big cities.)

People live and work in Mexico and elsewhere and never encounter (or at least never are seriously inconvenienced) by most of the things "you hear" about the country. That's one of the benefits of living overseas - you get to find out for yourself.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Just Visiting, you've posted elsewhere that you are thinking of retiring in Latin America. If corruption bothers you, you might as well forget Latin America. And Florida, and Massachusetts, and probably Louisiana for that matter. I think you are more likely to encounter it face to face in some countries, as paying a 'spot fine' to a police officer is a pretty common way of handling traffic violations, for instance.


----------



## Just Visiting (Feb 28, 2008)

I am not planning to retire. That is a far ways off. And yes that is why I wish to go to there and other places, to see if its really true.


----------



## uligargon (Dec 25, 2007)

spend curiosity is something you should not do here in mexico. it could be so expensive¡¡¡


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

For us, it is the lifestyle, the weather and the sense of freedom from many of the aggravations of living in the USA. Yes, it is less expensive and that's a great benefit as well, particularly on a small retirement income. That said, you should have more than just Social Security and will need to meet the financial requirements of the FM3 visa. That now amounts to about $1300 USD per month, per person from foreign sources and you must prove that amount via bank statements at renewal time each year.


----------



## douglowell (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sorry, I've been away from my own question for a long time. I want to thank those of you who took the time to answer my question. The others who posted here...what's your problem? Not enough crank conspiracy political forums out there for you?

Doug


----------



## jamie (Apr 29, 2008)

douglowell said:


> I'm sorry, I've been away from my own question for a long time. I want to thank those of you who took the time to answer my question. The others who posted here...what's your problem? Not enough crank conspiracy political forums out there for you?
> 
> Doug


I doubt if it's about "crank conspiracy forums", you might want to open your eyes. 

You asked a question, people answered it in good faith. 

But nice sheeple dig anyway.


----------



## Lvnmex (May 1, 2008)

Hey Sparks....where did you find a nice 3-bedroom 2-bath house one block from the beach?? Everything we've seen is WAY more expensive than that. In fact, seems to me that housing is just as expensive, if not more so, than in the US, but now I'm retired and can't afford a house anymore. Or are you talking about the crumbling block houses, with tar paper roofs, with chickens in the front yard? Actually, the chickens I don't mind.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I live in Melaque Jalisco and 'nice' is relative. No chickens and it's in a nice neighborhood ... but I've been here 3 years, know what goes on the market - and got lucky. If you are looking on the Internet from up north forget it - you have to be here and learn your way around to find the better options.

Here's the house and a test posting of a foto


----------



## douglowell (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hi, Jamie*

I love the good faith answers, Jamie. And I thanked anyone who provided one. I'm just not sure what a discussion of "corrupt government and police and nacro-insurgency" has to do with the question I asked. But a bunch of people jumped in on it, so I guess it was valuable for someone.

Doug


----------



## Lvnmex (May 1, 2008)

Sparks....that does look like a nice house! I would imagine Melaque gets mighty hot and humid during the summer months though. Thanks for posting the photo, I'm glad to see that there are still bargains to be had...you just have to be there and be aware I suppose. I'm going to stop looking at real estate/rentals on the internet as it is very discouraging to see the high prices.


----------

